# http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/West-Africans-flee-Ebola-head-to-SA-20141012



## Stroodlepuff (12/10/14)

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/West-Africans-flee-Ebola-head-to-SA-20141012 West Africans flee Ebola, head to SA (via @News24)


----------



## rogue zombie (12/10/14)

Agg no man!


----------



## Riddle (13/10/14)

That's not good news at all. And this is a lot worse than the swine flu problem we had

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/14)

Riddle said:


> That's not good news at all. And this is a lot worse than the swine flu problem we had



Yeah I had swine flu when it was here - It was seriously bad but I really think Ebola is worse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (13/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah I had swine flu when it was here - It was seriously bad but I really think Ebola is worse



Definitely. During that period I just had a very mild flu and I was kept indoors and given that medication. Just for my results to come back negative. It Was just as a " precaution" ... but with this Ebola what precautions do people take? Flea to south Africa to avoid it just with the chance that you might already be infected?? 

And then what do we as South Africans now do?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

